# {{!!Stormy Weather!!}}



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Hey everybody,

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is handing the weather. There have been some pretty terrible storms, hurricanes, and tornado warnings around the US. Power outages near me, luckily I’m in this one zone where the storms tend to mellow out so no high winds thankfully.

How is it where you all are?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wish we would get some rain. We got a little on Thurs. Just hot muggy weather. Hope everyone is doing ok where the weather is bad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We have had cooler weather right now, 75 degree's today, but had 100 degree's just a few days a go. 
It has been crazy for June.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

Summer has hit. It’s going to be in the 90’s all week long. We have had quite a wet year this year but now that’s over and the heat has came.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@champio fence jumper. Do you guys ever get Indian summers? Dry heat?


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

Tanya said:


> @champio fence jumper. Do you guys ever get Indian summers? Dry heat?


I don't know if we get Indian summers, but it does get quite dry during the summer. The grass is practically dead by July. Luckily there haven't been many wild fires near me. You really can't be outside much, it gets in the triple digits.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

I just checked the weather and it is 101F. I didn’t realize how hot it was till I checked it. 
mg:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It's been brutal this week and next week supposed to be hotter 
Lots of shade water and electrolytes and hope for a breeze...
Ugh, come on fall!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> It's been brutal this week and next week supposed to be hotter
> Lots of shade water and electrolytes and hope for a breeze...
> Ugh, come on fall!


You know, mine don't really like electrolytes. I stick with ACV water


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mine love the horse electrolytes. Cherry flavor.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

We have had rain for a straight 24 hrs. Our summers are always very wet, but this is early and excessive. Also had tornado warnings in my area as well.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ashlynn said:


> We have had rain for a straight 24 hrs. Our summers are always very wet, but this is early and excessive. Also had tornado warnings in my area as well.


Stay safe!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

@GoofyGoat Thank you! You as well.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Mine love the horse electrolytes. Cherry flavor.


Is this what you usehttps://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...MIpN7K2c_u6QIVx0XVCh0WZQBSEAQYAiABEgKWGPD_BwE ?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Mine love the horse electrolytes. Cherry flavor.


Mine love a lil bit if Gatorade powder in their water! Bought a huge thing of it at Walmart!!

yes, it has been super hot here, when I come inside I'm soaked in sweat lol!! Times like these I wish we had a pool to cool down in!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome to OKLAHOMA heat! Today..we were at 95° at 10:00 a.m. our heat index was 106°. WOOHOO its only June. Our extreme heat is usually in August! So..hope its not this bad for you guys! I would love some rain. It might co us down a degree or 2


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Jip. Sounds like an Indian summer. Little wind. Little raid and opressing heat that just doesnt stop. We had that here in SA 2 years ago. It was aweful. And I get a strange feeling this winter is going to be hot and dry for us.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I was wondering if you could put Gatorade in their water? I can't seem to find the powder near me. How about kool-aid?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You want electrolytes. You want the proper amount so they actually benefit from the electrolytes. I believe some people use Gatorade. Koolaid is nothing but a sugary drink.

This is the horse electrolytes I use. https://www.horsehealthproducts.com/all-products/electro-dex


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I believe the Gatorade you can use is the orange or yellow one... not the others. But still would rather electrolytes for goats or horses.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Thank you both:squish: I was thinking maybe this:https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/163851-farnam-apple-elite-electrolyte.html?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Thank you both:squish: I was thinking maybe this:https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/163851-farnam-apple-elite-electrolyte.html?


Sure


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope everyone is doing well? Our weather has been really nice, but we've had some very hot days especially with the higher humidity. We had a 10 minute rain today, after days with no rain, but I think rain/storms in the morning then through the afternoon and saying some could be severe & also wind advisory (cold front).

On the hotter days we use Bluelite for goats in the water, otherwise I get the goat electrolytes from TSC, our goats like either one, but love the Bluelite. There is a feed store about an hour away that sells it, and we get a generic form of Calf manna there (same thing 1/2 the price), so I usually pick up some when I go get the supplement.


----------

